# How compare Ridgid TS2412 to Ryobi BT3000 Table saws



## REH (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm looking at inexpensive used table saws. I do not have the room for a cabinet saw or even a large contractor saw. I do not need much rip capacity (24×12 is more than enough). I mainly want very good accuracy for smallish luthiery work.

I do not have enough experience to compare these two saws which are available near me. What are the pros and cons?

My limited expereince seems to say the TS2412 with cast iron table with miter slots and belt drive would be the most accurate. However, integrating a router into the table as offered by the BT3000 could be attractive IF it was effective.

Anyone with knowledge of these saws?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Ed,

I have the Ridgid TS2412 and I can tell you it's a pretty good saw. Or rather it's pretty good for what I use it for as a hobbyist. There's enough room on the right extension to replace the wing with a router table insert at a later date. That's what I was going to do with mine this past spring with a bonus I received until SWMBO squelched that idea. (maybe next year)

I can't speak to the BT3000 but I do know that direct drive saws are considerably noisier than belt driven in my experience.


----------



## Kelby (Oct 19, 2011)

Ed, I used an earlier version of the TS2412 for several years. It was a servicable saw. I built quite a few guitars with it.

With that said, I would challenge your assumption that you do not have room for a cabinet saw. Cabinet saws are typically no larger than the TS2412 until you start adding extension tables. My dad bought a Unisaw that was the same footprint as my Ridgid tablesaw. And he bought the Unisaw used for less money than I paid for the Ridgid (and, in fact, for less money than I sold the Ridgid for when I upgraded).

I encourage you to at least look on Craigslist for an old used Unisaw. There is really no comparison between that and what you are looking at. You will have 220V power on the Unisaw and probably a significantly more powerful motor. The saw will be much smoother and precise. The fence on the Unisaw is considerably more sturdy (and reasonably upgradeable) than the Ridgid or Ryobi. The saw will be quieter, and you have much better dust collection options with the cabinet saw. And you can add an extension wing with a router table very nicely.

If the Unisaw isn't feasible, though, I was happy with the Ridgid while I had it. It definitely bogged down in challenging lumber, as any of those 110V saws do. I don't have any experience with Ryobi tablesaws.

Good luck, whatever direction you go.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

i own a 2412 and am selling my 10" unisaw rather than my 2412 because i like the 2412 so much. the bt3000 is a lightweight, right tilt "cutting system" with a weird fence system. i've never known anyone who had a real CI TS move from it to a bt3000. while the bt3000 is NOT a direct drive saw (small drive belts connect the motor to the arbor), it is an unusual saw that has a devoted following at bt3central.com.

BTW, the 2412 is an gray, emerson electric built saw that caries a lifetime guaranty regardless of ownership. if i were made to choose between those two saws, it's no contest. ridgid all the time.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The TS2412 would have the lion's share of advantages to me…..larger operating surface, smoother quieter motor with more torque, more mass and better stability, better long term reliability. As mentioned, the BT is belt drive….just not a standard belt, but it does have a universal motor. Accuracy shouldn't be an issue with proper setup and blade selection.


----------



## REH (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks, Guys. All of your input has been helpful.

I have seen the following of the BT3000 based on all the parts and saws available on eBay.

I understand that the Craftsman 113 model is the same as the TS2412. Correct?

Having a lifetime warranty is a nice plus. But I admit that I have never had great luck with warranties.

Ed


----------



## REH (Sep 19, 2012)

Kelby,

I see 6 Unisaws available near me on CL. The lowest is $975 asking while the average is a bout $1300. The BT3000 is $75 including several adders and the TS2412 is asking $275. I can take the wings off the contractor saw to make them smaller if needed. Is that an option for the Unisaw? (in the pictures it does not appear to be but I have not examined a Unisaw in person). If space was not a serious issue I would look a used cabinet saw. My shop is only 8'x20' ! In truth, a table saw is a luxury I could do without. But I like luxury! 

Ed


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

REH …..... the wings on the 2412 and unisaws are removeable. $275 is too much for a totally stock 2412. they had no herc-u-lift, they came with stamped steel extension wings, the motor was 110 only (2424s and 3612s had dual voltage motors) and its OEM fence was a 24" rip capacity fence. and yes, the c-man 113 saws are the same as the 2412, 2424 adm 3612 ridgid table saws regarding their basic configuration. BTW, if you are near NYC, i have a unisaw for sale.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Even though I'd prefer a TS2412 over a BT3000, if it runs, I'd nab the BT @ $75. You could always resell for the parts for more than that if you don't like it. I agree that $275 is bit steep for a used stock 2412.


----------



## REH (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks again, guys.

My feeling after looking at the market here in the Houston area is that the BT3000 is underpriced (one sold for $225 asking price last week) and eBay parts are worth more than $75 (the fence alone almost). I too believe the TS2412 is over priced. I was thinking $150 was reasonable to pay on the TS2415. What do you guys think?


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

buy the bt and part it out. use the proceeds to increase the budget for a new saw.


----------



## REH (Sep 19, 2012)

I went to buy the BT3000, an hours drive away, and the seller had totally lied. The TS was junk. The blade was rubbing the insert and would not go up or down nor bevel. Parts scattered around. Amazing.


----------



## SawdustEngineer (Oct 12, 2010)

I have owned a BT 3000 for well over 10 years. I'm only on the third blade. I love this little saw with one exception. The ridged table top is sometimes a pain. I would prefer a solid surface. The tape measure does not catch on it like my BT. Otherwise I love the saw. I bought the router extension kit and it works great with a little patience in setting it up. I'm actually looking for a wide table extension kit for it but have had no luck so far. Just my thoughts. Have a nice day.


----------

